# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  Mysql در لینوکس

## Bahmany

سلام
بنده یه پروژه رو میخوام شروع کنم و بانک اطلاعاتی Mysql تحت لینوکس رو انتخاب کردم و می خوام کار کنم
می خواستم بدونم این نسخه از Mysql که به صورت Free در Fedora Core 4 نصب میشه محدودیتی چیزی نداره که یه دفعه وسط کار اذیتمون نکنه ؟

مرسی

----------


## tabib_m

> می خواستم بدونم این نسخه از Mysql که به صورت Free در Fedora Core 4 نصب میشه محدودیتی چیزی نداره که یه دفعه وسط کار اذیتمون نکنه ؟


به طور کلی نه!

تا منظورت از *محدودیت*چی باشه!

----------


## Bahmany

سلام 
مرسی



> تا منظورت از *محدودیت*چی باشه!


مثلا برای اینتربیس ( Interbase ) تا License مخصوص رو وارد نکنی بیشتر از 3 نفر کاربر نمی تونن بهش متصل بشن
یا مثلا قفلی چیزی که بعلت نخریدن نرم افزار فعال هستش.

----------


## zfarhad2000

این مواردی که شما گفتی رسما تویه نرم افزار محدودیت ایجاد می کنند که از یک نرم افزار آزاد مثل mysql بعیده همچین محدودیتهایی داشته باشه. شما با خیال راحت ازش استفاده کن.

----------


## pouriams

ولی من توصیه می کنم که از نسخه بالاتر یعنی نسخه 5 mysql استفاده کنی زیرا بعدا تبدیل آن به نسخه 5 بسیار مکافات دارد. ما تجربه اش را دیدیم.
در ضمن اگر خواستی نسخه 5 را نصب کنی باید خیلی مراقب باشی و تمام نکات را در نظر داشته باشی وگرنه باید دوباره لینوکس نصب کنی، زیرا لینوکس مثل ویندوز نیست و بسیار حساس تر است. به عنوان مثال case sensitive است و از این گونه مسایل که باید مدنظر داشته باشید. و هیچگونه محدودیتی هم ندارد.

----------


## moohssenn

> بیشتر از 3 نفر کاربر نمی تونن بهش متصل بشن


باید تنظیمات my.ini را درست کنید 



> قفلی چیزی که بعلت نخریدن نرم افزار فعال هستش.


mysql رایگان هستش 

همان طور که  Pouriams گفت بهتره از Mysql 5 استفاده کنید 
انقدر قابلیت به mysql 5 اضافه شده که واقعا دیگه خیلی کاملتر شده است 
fedora 6 هم mysql 5 داره و هم php 5
البته آخرین ورژن Mysql رو میتونی از سایت خودی بگیرید . هم rpm هاش هست و هم نسخه قابل کامپایلش

----------

